# Projest Scirocco buildup;how to build a turbo car from scratch.......



## TAIVW-boosted dubs (Nov 30, 2004)

Hello Vortexers,I wanted to share a little about how to build a turbo conversion car from scratch,this is a project I started 2 days ago and will post in this installemnt the first 2 days of work........this is done after hours at my shop,when all the repair work on other cars has been has been done.So this will not "take"2 full days to do....just a few hours........
1. The "victim" a ,mint condition Scirocco 16V with 130,000 miles on the odometer,with a perfectly running engine.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









2.Complete removal of the CIS (Crappy Injection System)lol....and Motronic wiring harness complete.








3.The engine compartment with CIS and intake removed








4.The ECU and complete CIS ready to sell to somebody that needs it cheap.IM if you need this stuff.








5.End of "day one"


----------



## TAIVW-boosted dubs (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: Projest Scirocco buildup;how to build a turbo car from scratch....... (TAIVW-boosted dubs)*

Day 2
1. Cylinder head removal complete with manifolds.








2.This car was very well aken care of,after 130,000 miles,valves are perfect,and cylinder bores barely have a ridge on them........amazing.








3.complete AC and cooling system removal,and proceeding on to measure room for intercooler core,I figure a 20-24" X 10" will fit well......time to order IC








4.In the next post these components will be getting installed...SDSEM4F,Ross fuel rail,ATP oil lines,VDO 25psi gauge,Zornig manifold,etc.....


----------



## Angular (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: Projest Scirocco buildup;how to build a turbo car from scratch....... (TAIVW-boosted dubs)*

Hahahahaha... yeah, that's right: STEP 1 -- Get rid of that damn CIS-E and factory ignition!
















And the wiring too!








Shame to lose the knock sensor, tho.







But REAL MEN don't need no steeeeeenking knock sensors, right?!


----------



## TAIVW-boosted dubs (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: Projest Scirocco buildup;how to build a turbo car from scratch....... (Angular)*

You are CORRECT! lol......knock sensor??I got 2 located on each side of my head!lol.....







This is the first Mk1 I have turboed,so it will be interesting how it comes out!I am glad yu are checking it out Angular!


----------



## Fedawg (Jul 24, 2003)

nice nice man


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (Fedawg)*

cant wait to see updates http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turbojeta3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*

you suck thomas 
you knew i was starting a new project and you had to top me. thats fine i see how you are.









looks good tho man


----------



## avw4me (Aug 4, 2000)

*Re: Projest Scirocco buildup;how to build a turbo car from scratch....... (TAIVW-boosted dubs)*

Light car + boost = one big grin from ear to ear. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Its good to see all these VW buildups you are doing getting boosted because we need more dubs at the tracks.







I wish I boosted my rabbit instead.


_Modified by avw4me at 8:20 AM 12-1-2004_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: Projest Scirocco buildup;how to build a turbo car from scratch....... (TAIVW-boosted dubs)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif looking good man.
Now we need more update pictures, so get busy


----------



## skillton (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Projest Scirocco buildup;how to build a turbo car from scratch....... (85roccoZ400)*


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Projest Scirocco buildup;how to build a turbo car from scratch....... (Angular)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Angular* »_










Not reusing the Plug Wires Angular? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TAIVW-boosted dubs (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: Projest Scirocco buildup;how to build a turbo car from scratch....... (TAIVW-boosted dubs)*

Here are some pics,today I removed the downpipe,a total PITA in a Mk1 BTW








here are 3 G60 metal headgaskets that I will be installing to lower compression,some like 2,I like 3,since you can always turn up the boost to compensate for low compression(my car has 7.2:1,go figure







)








here is the SDS engine temp- sensor and the tap I use to re-size the head to accept it to fit








Here is the temp sensor installed,and ready for SDS








here is the head re-installed with the head gaskets,and I bead blasted the valve cover and will be installing a valve cover vent since 16V's only have a block vent and you NEED to vent it especially with higher cylinder pressures.....








Here is the T3/T4 turbo,a 57 trim with stage 2 turbine.......I am checking firewall clearance and there is plenty,plus I re-installed the timing belt which is now approx 3 deg. retarded(due to the stacking of head gaskets)which is great since it will help bring in the top end nicely with this turbo/16V combo








And the last thing I did before going home was to check the intake pipe fitment,and install the lower manifold.....








tomorrow will be; finish up head vent,paint V/C,install upper manifold and start fabbing up the downpipe........IO hope you guys are enjoying this post,if not IM me and I will stop............


----------



## Fedawg (Jul 24, 2003)

awesome man , how exactly did u tap the temp sensor in?


----------



## Scrubby_4 (Aug 5, 2004)

*Re: Projest Scirocco buildup;how to build a turbo car from scratch....... (TAIVW-boosted dubs)*

I really hope you have a Quaife or peloquin installed. Torque steer is a bit ch on a Rocco with boost. Enjoy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TAIVW-boosted dubs (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: Projest Scirocco buildup;how to build a turbo car from scratch....... (Scrubby_4)*

Fedawg,I first drilled it oversize,then used that Tap in the pic,and as for Peloquin,I agree,torque steer sucks,but in a big turbo car it does not hit until 5k-6k so it is not as much of a issue as yuo may think it is......Our little A2 ran [email protected] last Firday on a stock diff,and 4 puck....with a big turbo the torque is up higher and more gentle on the drivetrain.....


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

you can go reallly freaking fast with just an open diff... Just a matter in our case of it not exploding. 
my buddys hatch was running 10.001's, 1.5 60fts on an open diff.


----------



## Scrubby_4 (Aug 5, 2004)

*Re: Projest Scirocco buildup;how to build a turbo car from scratch....... (TAIVW-boosted dubs)*

My Rocco is allover, the boost comes on at about 3500, it rip across 2 lanes in snap. I just realized who this was , good to see your ish puttin down some great numbers. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif , Man I wish I was in HI. It getting cold here.


----------



## mattw (Nov 25, 2000)

*Re: Projest Scirocco buildup;how to build a turbo car from scratch....... (Scrubby_4)*

Just another pat on the back for this informative post. You should be an instructor. Not only do you show what you did, but you are telling us why you did it with lots of info. Thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## ZeeuwVW (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: Projest Scirocco buildup;how to build a turbo car from scratch....... (mattw)*

Good stuff. Keep it coming.


----------



## Sleepy Mk1 (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: Projest Scirocco buildup;how to build a turbo car from scratch....... (ZeeuwVW)*

Looking good so far man, like what you did with the intake pipe. I've got the same turbo in the same spot and it's pretty tight back there in a mk1. Have fun with the downpipe...I know I did. I have a 3" that goes _straight_ down from the turbo flange to clear the shifter. Definately a tight squeeze.
Just for the record, the stock 16v coolant sensor works with SDS, no need to drill or tap anything. It's done now, but for next time...


----------



## TAIVW-boosted dubs (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: Projest Scirocco buildup;how to build a turbo car from scratch....... (Sleepy Mk1)*

That is interesting you say that because the white temp sensor in my 16V and this one were completely different ohm ratings,trust me,I checked.I definitely wouldn't have gone through the trouble if the stock "white" Motornic sensor had the same resistance values.....but this year/model on does not.......some earlier ones however may have??The intake pipe will go to the area just behind the headlight,and yes the plumbing will be a tight squeeze....Thanks for your feedback guys!All is welcome........


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: Projest Scirocco buildup;how to build a turbo car from scratch....... (TAIVW-boosted dubs)*

what brand turbo?


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: Projest Scirocco buildup;how to build a turbo car from scratch....... (TAIVW-boosted dubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TAIVW-boosted dubs* »_That is interesting you say that because the white temp sensor in my 16V and this one were completely different ohm ratings,trust me,I checked.I definitely wouldn't have gone through the trouble if the stock "white" Motornic sensor had the same resistance values.....but this year/model on does not.......some earlier ones however may have??The intake pipe will go to the area just behind the headlight,and yes the plumbing will be a tight squeeze....Thanks for your feedback guys!All is welcome........









The SDS sensor is a GM part, to make the Bosch/VW sensor work you have to go into the SDS internal config menus and switch it over. I'm using the stock 16v coolant temp sensor with no issues too.


----------



## TAIVW-boosted dubs (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: Projest Scirocco buildup;how to build a turbo car from scratch....... (B4S)*

I actually order the SDS units pre-configured for the Bosch temp sensors that are included with the SDS.this will be my 8th SDS install and I have 2 more after this,so SDS has now actually allowed me to be the Hawaii dealer/installer.....the next ones will be a turbo NewBeetle,then I will be installing one on a 911 with SC....that will be interesting........anyhoo.......here are some pics from today...
Day4. I was busy earlier,so couldn't do too much today,but here is some of what got accomplished 
1. I have never built a Mk1 before,I have done very other type of H20 VW except this type,and when it came down to making a 3"downpipe,I was in a real bind,all the mandrel bends I had were not of tight enough radius,so I had to get crafty and make a very tight bend by using the "JDM style"







pie cuts....here is the start of the downpipe bend......








2.here is the finished downpipe,and as you can see,I had to make it very tight off the turbo.....not the prettiest welds to be proud of,but this is with a Lincoln 135,with gasless flux core...








another pic of the backside....the flex sections I install where the stock cat used to be,Itworks for me putting them there....









3.Here are pics of the valve cover after getting the extra vent installed,and painted,and the downpipe fitted temporarily
















here is a closeup,as yu can see,lots of "slag"......one day I will weld with gas!.lol








4. And finally a closeup of the valve cover vent I made.....not pretty,but functional








I am about 1/2 way through the mechanical portion of the install.....I will be doing oil lines,and intake manifold next,then piping and intercooler....THEN the wiring of the SDS and install will commence.....
and as for the brand of turbo,that is a 57 trim from cheapturbo.com,but they come with 4 bolt housings,and I want to run internal wastegate on this car,so I took the turbine housing off of my MJM turbo that had the bearings fail twice,and installed it on this turbo(they are both Garrett and it bolted right up),so now I have a extra .48 4 bolt housing for sale..........anybody need one?Enjoy!


----------



## TAIVW-boosted dubs (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: Projest Scirocco buildup;how to build a turbo car from scratch....... (TAIVW-boosted dubs)*

Thanks for all the feedback guys...I will be searching for a decent clutch for this car.I will ask around in VW Hardcore forum and here and see what is working for 020 trannys.......I was thinking Spec stage 2 Kevlar(working great in a A2 8V turbo I built) or ACT clutch (higher clamping pressure,stock friction disc)..I want to stay away from 4 puck since they do not laST LONG.......anybody got tips for a clutch?? Thanks you guys!


----------



## Scirocco20v (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: Projest Scirocco buildup;how to build a turbo car from scratch....... (TAIVW-boosted dubs)*

I ran the ACT pressure plate and stock disk. Started to slip around 240wtq on the spray. I would suggest maybe Clutchnet PP and one of their street disk. Ive had good luck with their products.


----------



## GeoffVR6 (Feb 16, 2002)

*Re: Projest Scirocco buildup;how to build a turbo car from scratch....... (Scirocco20v)*

Interesting... I dynoed my 16v scirocco at 230wtq this summer without any problems. Once the weather got cold it started to slip in 4th and 5th gears. I have a stock pressure plate, disc, and tranny. I'm planning on installing either a pucked disc for the 020 or an O2A with a vr disc this winter. From what I have seen so far I was leaning twords the Kennedy disc if I stay with the 020.


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: Projest Scirocco buildup;how to build a turbo car from scratch....... (TAIVW-boosted dubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TAIVW-boosted dubs* »_I actually order the SDS units pre-configured for the Bosch temp sensors that are included with the SDS.this will be my 8th SDS install and I have 2 more after this,so SDS has now actually allowed me to be the Hawaii dealer/installer.....the next ones will be a turbo NewBeetle,then I will be installing one on a 911 with SC....that will be interesting.

Oh I am not doubting your SDS knowledge, I've seen your posts. I was just sharing a bit of tech info, thats all







. Its easy to access the internal modes if you know how, and makes it possible to switch to other things (like from a 1 Bar to a 3 Bar MAP sensor). Congrats on the SDS dealership







. Bet you don't have to worry about cold starts below 32 degrees much







. Lucky duck







.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: Projest Scirocco buildup;how to build a turbo car from scratch....... (Scirocco20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scirocco20v* »_I ran the ACT pressure plate and stock disk. Started to slip around 240wtq on the spray.

I run the ACT PP with the street race disk having no problems as of yet.


----------



## autocross16vrocco (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: Projest Scirocco buildup;how to build a turbo car from scratch....... (85roccoZ400)*

love the thread so far.. it is showing me a very detailed picture of how to make my own downpipe.. cannot wait to see this thing finished.. hopefully if I ever get time to finish my manifold I will be creating a thread like this soon..
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TAIVW-boosted dubs (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: Projest Scirocco buildup;how to build a turbo car from scratch....... (autocross16vrocco)*

B4S,no don't take it that way.........I was simply stating that I order them with the Bosch sensors to make things easier....you know more than I do,since I have never even accessed the internal functions....
I am happy some of you guys are enjoying this.....
Here is day 5
Installaition of oil drain fitting on oil pan.(after removal of course!)lol








Here,the oil dran line,flange,and grade 10 bolts to attach the turbo are fitted








Here is how I "arch" the oil line so it will not interfere with the driveshaft








although the shaft looks close to the fitting,from this above angle you will see that hyere is plenty of clearance,this is important!








Here I have installed the intake and the oil feed line to turbo,which feeds from the top of the head.......








Here are 2 more shots showing the basic progress so far........

















Getting there!!! Next week is intercooler install,fab up piping,and re-install cooling system,and start on the SDS install.......1-2 more weeks tops!


----------



## Scirocco20v (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: Projest Scirocco buildup;how to build a turbo car from scratch....... (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_
I run the ACT PP with the street race disk having no problems as of yet.


Im sure you're not pushing anywhere the torque I am though. Maybe because my power is so abrupt and its more gradual with boost.


----------



## BahnStormer202 (Nov 20, 2001)

Dude, I hate posts like this this one. It seems so 'easy' and fast moving. Everytime I 'try' to do it, something major comes up... and have major delay.








Thumbs up for great work!!!


----------



## Blak Golf (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re: Projest Scirocco buildup;how to build a turbo car from scratch....... (TAIVW-boosted dubs)*

very nice thread keep it coming. its been a while we havent had a thread like this on here


----------



## TAIVW Boosted-Dubs (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: Projest Scirocco buildup;how to build a turbo car from scratch....... (Blak Golf)*

I am glad you guys are checking it out!If you guys need to IM me,do it on his new name........got banned again







I guess I am too opinionated!


----------



## autocross16vrocco (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: Projest Scirocco buildup;how to build a turbo car from scratch....... (85roccoZ400)*

love the thread so far.. it is showing me a very detailed picture of how to make my own downpipe.. cannot wait to see this thing finished.. hopefully if I ever get time to finish my manifold I will be creating a thread like this soon..
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 87GolfKart (Apr 3, 2001)

*Re: Projest Scirocco buildup;how to build a turbo car from scratch....... (TAIVW-boosted dubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TAIVW-boosted dubs* »_1. I have never built a Mk1 before,I have done very other type of H20 VW except this type

I know this may sound crazy...but I really wanna see you do an aba 16vT into a squareback or a superbeetle...especially a squareback


----------



## Blak Golf (Sep 10, 2003)

i got banned 3 times from board in mtl beat that







in one year


----------



## TAIVW Boosted-Dubs (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: (Blak Golf)*

I have gotten banned 3 times in one month!Checkout http://www.VWSPort.com that site is the bomb!You can say stuff like......I hate riicers,F*CK YOU,SH*T,P*ssy,C*ck,and stuff like that...good fun....Dan/Justin are super cool,they actually LIKE HUMOR......GO FIGURE??


----------



## adg44 (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: (TAIVW Boosted-Dubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TAIVW Boosted-Dubs* »_I have gotten banned 3 times in one month!Checkout http://www.VWSPort.com that site is the bomb!You can say stuff like......I hate riicers,F*CK YOU,SH*T,P*ssy,C*ck,and stuff like that...good fun....Dan/Justin are super cool,they actually LIKE HUMOR......GO FIGURE??









I wouldn't say that is something to be proud of. It seems as if your getting banned is because of your actions in the Hawaii forum. If you are going to violate our rules and flame other members and especially administrators, then don't be surprised when you get banned.
Your posts here are very good and informative and I know other people appreciate them, so just tone it down so you don't have to move onto a 4th name.








- Anthony


----------



## TAIVW Boosted-Dubs (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Thanks Anthony,I will do that!


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I wouldn't say that is something to be proud of. It seems as if your getting banned is because of your actions in the Hawaii forum. If you are going to violate our rules and flame other members and especially administrators, then don't be surprised when you get banned.
Your posts here are very good and informative and I know other people appreciate them, so just tone it down so you don't have to move onto a 4th name.








- Anthony

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: Projest Scirocco buildup;how to build a turbo car from scratch....... (Scirocco20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scirocco20v* »_
Im sure you're not pushing anywhere the torque I am though. Maybe because my power is so abrupt and its more gradual with boost. 

We will hopefully find out next saturday.


----------



## Scrubby_4 (Aug 5, 2004)

*Re: (Blak Golf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blak Golf* »_i got banned 3 times from board in mtl beat that







in one year

They banned me 3 times within like 2 weeks. And "they"didnt even follow "their" rules and regulations. on a few. Anthony maybe its something your proud of....


----------



## g60vwr (Apr 9, 2000)

*Re: (TAIVW Boosted-Dubs)*

Great topic- and a good read. One thing that hurt... you shouldnt have painted the valve cover- it looked fine... and the intake looks soo amazing now....


----------



## TAIVW Boosted-Dubs (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: (g60vwr)*

I didn't get a lot done today,but here is what I did do....
1.Figure out which TP sensor wires were the (+,-,signal) wires for the SDS harness,then attach wiring connector,and tap side of TB for Scirocco throttle cable bracket.......








Here is a cold air intake,the air filter will be behind the headlight,so if you remove headlight for the track,it is right there....... 








Here is the first charge air tube I have made,it goes from 2": off the turbo,then to 2&1/4",at the adapter.......The black and blue silicone couplers are for fitment only,I will order red ones as soon as I figure how much the plumbing will need. 








Here is the start of the intake pipe,attached to the now installed throttle body.........still a lot to do, whew!\








and I have this for sale,works great for Corrados to clear the coolant reservoir with 16V head/manifold.look in FI classified for it.......


----------



## VJVR6 (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (TAIVW Boosted-Dubs)*

What metal did you use for the IC piping? What brand of IC are you using? 
How much do sds run since you are a dealer?


----------



## Rlyeezz2 (Mar 29, 2003)

*Re: (VJVR6)*

looks great!


----------



## TAIVW Boosted-Dubs (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: (Rlyeezz2)*

I am using mild steel exhaust tubing for the charge pipes,and the intercooler is a Precision Turbo intercooler,and for SDS,IM me and I can give you prices........Here is today,I was busy with other cars,so this is all I could do today!
Here is the SDS hall sensor & bracket and install.............
















and here is a R32 that came in today,that I will be doing a custom turbo install on.I am taking measurements for intercooler,and will be researching my manifold/turbo options......










_Modified by TAIVW Boosted-Dubs at 10:06 PM 12-7-2004_


----------



## RevIt (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: (TAIVW Boosted-Dubs)*

Ho..Ho..HO... to one and all... Especially ME. Thanks to Tom I'll be have'n a fast and seriously fun Christmas here in Hawaii. This is my scirocco and I couldn't rocco-mmend and better guru than him to anyone who's got the questions!!! It won't be long until you hear of Tai Vw in the pages of national mags about the rides he builds.
Sweet thread to keep me up to speed Tom.....ooooohhhhhh yeah!


----------



## TAIVW Boosted-Dubs (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: (RevIt)*

Dam Kalani,making me blush.........







I am glad you are seeing the pics,since you live so "far" from the shop you can't see it in person!lol.....


----------



## 87GolfKart (Apr 3, 2001)

*Re: (TAIVW Boosted-Dubs)*

^^^ I would like to see the costs for the R32 Turbo...and the HP. A lot of people have been talking smack about the R32 jsut cuz HPA chaged SO MUCH to turbo it. I always had a theory that the HPA price was bloated and it could be done for much much much cheaper.


----------



## Fedawg (Jul 24, 2003)

Right on Tom , show em how its done!


----------



## Hammertime (Nov 23, 2004)

TAI has skills. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jazzpur (Dec 27, 2001)

*Re: (Hammertime)*

mos def


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: (jazzpur)*

Hmmm, turbo R32, I would like to just have a sotck one. I'm sure TAI would make a sick custom turbo set up.


----------



## TAIVW Boosted-Dubs (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: (veedub11)*

You guys are coo! Thanks man,if any of you guys are out my way,I am buying














!
I had a busy day,made a custom DP,sold a REVO program,installed a boost gauge,fixed a tie rod.whew!......here is what little I could do today.......
here is the 475cc injectiors and SDS harness installed with the Ross fuel rail.....








here is the intercooler I ordered,this is a Precision Turbo unit,with a Garrett core.....SUPER high quality bar& plate with a lot of turbulators to cool down the charge air......I will be getting one of these for myself,this is the smallest one they sell,and it is good for 400whp!!







3" thick.......I love PT's products so I became a distributor for them... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
















I will have to make some custom mounting brackets to hang the intercooler,but it will fit perfectly in front of the radiator......








Here is a custom DP I made for a 1.8T.....fabbing stuff takes a long time,to test for fit,then welding it etc,.....this took 3 hours for me to make,I like to make sure they fit perfect.....








and here is a pic of 2kJetta guys gauges he manufactures......I installed it on a 1.8T Jetta GLS.....








the car.....








that is why I couldn't get much done today.time to drink some


----------



## scottyrocco16vDUB (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: (TAIVW Boosted-Dubs)*

Sent im witha few q's , Nice work on the car man its coming along very nicely!


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (scottyrocco16vDUB)*









You're having a blast man. I love the 3" downpipe. Do you use a cutoff wheel or a bandsaw you cut your pipes?


----------



## Remmy Dot (Dec 8, 2004)

When is Thomas going to bring the Corrado to the mainland to get some runs in with me.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TAIVW Boosted-Dubs (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: (Remmy Dot)*

Answered IM's.......2KJettaguy.........I use a Dewalt chop saw to cut the tubeing,and the Scirocco DP is 3" but the 1.8T one is 2.5".......and EVERYONE LOVES the 42draft pods/gauges........good stuff!!! 
Remmy.................I wish I could run at a good track with that mainland 50 degree air!!!car would be running better there for sure!







l


----------



## Scirocco20v (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (Remmy Dot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Remmy Dot* »_When is Thomas going to bring the Corrado to the mainland to get some runs in with me.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I dont think he wants any of that G60 power!


----------



## TAIVW Boosted-Dubs (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: (Scirocco20v)*

Here is what I did today,drilled and installed the SDS magnets.......tomorrow will be getting the intercooler and IC pipes finished,and start installing wiring harness........


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

love the ic, we run them out here too... 
the one for my mk2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








one tip though... the castings are rough, and kinda soft, on the end tanks... Heli-coil the threaded bungs before install and you'll never have a problem. 


_Modified by fast_a2_20v at 8:07 AM 12-10-2004_


----------



## TAIVW Boosted-Dubs (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*

Yes,you have seen the inside of that Garrett core,and I am sure you can agree that they have a lot of cooling fins to take the heat out.....I was very impressed when I saw it for the first time,especially compared to those ebay intercoolers with pretty much just little "stubs" sticking out in the airstream in the IC tubes.........Thanks for the tips on the mounting,I will definitely do that (helicoil)if I do not put a bolt straight thrue the "ears" for mounting............till next time.......things will get rolling soon,I usually do a lot in "spurts"when I have the time...







I wish I saw a thread like this when I was starting,it will show peeps a lot of the steps involved which I was never prepeared for when I was first doing turbo stuff.....


_Modified by TAIVW Boosted-Dubs at 1:56 AM 12-10-2004_


----------



## TAIVW Boosted-Dubs (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: (TAIVW Boosted-Dubs)*

Here are some pics from today........I welded together some brackets and mounted the intercooler,finished the passenger side piping,but the driver side is another story........I do not want to relocate the battery,so I had to make this crazy bend for the IC to clear the space between the battery and radiator.....







I am thinking this car will be finished in 1 more week.......







I will keep you guys posted!Have a great weekend! I am going surfing tomorrow!


























_Modified by TAIVW Boosted-Dubs at 10:58 PM 12-10-2004_


----------



## Scrubby_4 (Aug 5, 2004)

*Re: (TAIVW Boosted-Dubs)*

Mine Charge pipe actually goes outside the rail and up infront of the transmission. Clean soft bends. It only rubs if its a hard launch , Make sure to put a GOOD flex coupling in forward to back motion, My intercooler actually pulls the rad towards the rear and out of the clips. I didnt make the stuff but it works for now. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mavric (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (Scrubby_4)*

awesome work!


----------



## euroroccoT (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: (mavric)*

Yeah those garrett cores are awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif really cools the temp down, if i started the 1/4 with 26degree C i wouls finish with 23degree C







best cooler ive used. my core is 24 12 3.5"


----------



## aoc (Dec 11, 2004)

*Re: (TAIVW Boosted-Dubs)*

I cannot quite tell from this picture of your pully, but it looks to me that your pully has the rubber ring in the middle of it. I have the same pully on my car and my magnets drilled in the same location as you have. When i did this my car never ran for 2 years because i never realized that everytime i would have magnet position set up properly, on first crank that stupid pully would slip because of that rubber. Many people told me that its impossible for that to slip, but i could not think of why else my car would not start. So i pulled off pully and put bridge tacks over rubber to prevent pully from slipping. Ever sinse car has run perfect!! Just a heads up for you!!


----------



## TAIVW Boosted-Dubs (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: (aoc)*

That is funny that you mentioned that! This 16V pulley is NOTORIOUS for "unbonding" and spinning.......I in fact made marks around the perimeter so if it starts acting up,that is the first thing I will check,to see if the marks do not line up,and the pulley has spun.....I had another SDS install I did on a 16V turbo Cabriolet and the old 9A pulley sure enough "spun" right after he did a burnout.......and the car ran like crap! It is next to impossible to get those brand new,so used is the only option......but I willkeep an eye on it.I use the ABA pulley on mine and these have had no problem,except one I replaced on a totally stock car that just "wore out"........Thanks for the tip......I hope others see this so they know about those pulleys(9A,PL)motor


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: (TAIVW Boosted-Dubs)*

DAMN!...that's a nice tip.
I just drilled my magnets and didn't even worry about the rubber. I'll make some marks on mine too so i know if it slips. 
Also...racetech recommends a minimum of .040(no more than .080) for solid pulleys and .080(no more than .120) for rubber pulleys regarding the air space b/w the magnets and hall sensor...What do you set it at?
Thanks,
Jason


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (vdubspeed)*

There's always the option of getting a turn 2 lightened crank pulley http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turbojeta3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*

lookin sick bro. 
Your having way to much time, maybe i should come down there and you can show me around......since you have so much time and all. Teach me how to surf. hahahahahah http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TAIVW Boosted-Dubs (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: (turbojeta3)*

As long as you can swim,I can teach you how to surf!! Vdubspeed.......I set mine about 2mm away from the hall sensor.....,so the tips of the magnets are 2mm from the hall elements.....you can go as far as 4 mm.....,but that is pushing it......2K..are the turn2 pulleys underdrive or stock size?Can you post a link,I never heard of these?Thanks!


----------



## aoc (Dec 11, 2004)

*Re: (TAIVW Boosted-Dubs)*

Yeah that dumb pully had me pulling my hair out for about two summers and I actually changed out a 30k 2.0L bottom end that i just bought becuase i figured something mechanical was wrong with it!!!!! 
I actually believe that the rubber is there so that the pully will slip, I think it slips right on the initial crank so that your engine can crank easy with out having to turn all accesories for just that split second, thats my thoughts, I guess it could just be for dampning too!!!
Anyhow to see if your gonna have problems take the pully and put the small inner part where bolts go into a vice so that pully is on horizontal, then take a rubber extension cord and put in pully grove and this should give you the leverage to spin the outer part of the pully, i could not move mine by hand, but using the extension cord it turned very easy. Think how easy it slips when you first crank, especially when pully is cold!!


----------



## Scrubby_4 (Aug 5, 2004)

*Re: (TAIVW Boosted-Dubs)*

Wha we really need is a 42nd turn Crank pulley.....





















http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## TAIVW Boosted-Dubs (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: (Scrubby_4)*

Actually the rubber is vulcanized(bonded)to the pulleys and should never "slip"........if it has any slippage,it is defective...... the reason the crank pulley is rubberised is they are trying to dampen crankshaft vibration,and the weight of the stock pulley is to help counter the weight of the flywheel......it "smooths things out".....so bearings live longer,and the rubber IMO helps dampen out vibration even more....as far as I know.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (TAIVW Boosted-Dubs)*

This fits the mk4 2.0 / 1.8t. They also have a VR version. I don't know what the difference is in crank pullies between the 4 cylinder vws since I only have experience with the VR and the mk2 2.0 and 1.8t
http://www.turn2usa.com/Mercha...ulley


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*

Sorry, it's actually getting later for me lol. The pulley is stock size, 2.5 lbs lighter with no inner dampener obviously. I used to run one of my 2.0 back in the day. I won it from Jim during one of his Christmas contests. Can't beat that.


----------



## RevIt (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: (TAIVW Boosted-Dubs)*

Yo Tom... Gotta run my Biz too.... I'll catch you at the shop one of these days...hehehe.






















What's the shoop on the pully??? If it's gotta go... just go for it and get something righteous!!


_Modified by RevIt at 6:32 AM 12-15-2004_


----------



## TAIVW Boosted-Dubs (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: (RevIt)*

Here is the air filter adapter/location








and here is the intake/charge air pipe layout.......








In this photo yu can see the SDS coil pack mount that I fabbed up and welded to the chassis,and the finished IC tubing mounted to test for fit.....








and here is a pic of the SDS ECU and wiring harness installed under the glovebox,and the wiring harness is already installed at this point and all sensors on-line,almost ready to fire it up........ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










_Modified by TAIVW Boosted-Dubs at 1:50 AM 12-15-2004_


----------



## autocross16vrocco (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: (TAIVW Boosted-Dubs)*

when this is all done some nice over view shots would be nice.. looking good so far..


----------



## seako_916 (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: (aoc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aoc* »_I cannot quite tell from this picture of your pulley, but it looks to me that your pulley has the rubber ring in the middle of it. I have the same pulley on my car and my magnets drilled in the same location as you have. When i did this my car never ran for 2 years because i never realized that everytime i would have magnet position set up properly, on first crank that stupid pulley would slip because of that rubber. Many people told me that its impossible for that to slip, but i could not think of why else my car would not start. So i pulled off pulley and put bridge tacks over rubber to prevent pulley from slipping. Ever sinse car has run perfect!! Just a heads up for you!!

wow,i never realized that about my pulley,but i have been havin ignition problems for months now and have lost interest in it because i cant hardly ever get it to start,after changing the magnets,new hall sensor,coil packs,coil drivers,plugs,wires,just about everything ignition related......it just wont start,its like it fires backwards and fires the 2/3 bank first instead of the 1/4 bank,its been driving me crazy!!!!
i think im gonna have to get a new pulley and try that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
does anybody make a lightened SOLID pulley for V-belt?


_Modified by seako_916 at 8:53 AM 12-15-2004_


----------



## rabidroco (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: (seako_916)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RevIt (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: (rabidroco)*

Just stopped by the shop to check out the Mad Scientist and my frankenDub.... INSANE!!!! Tom fab'd some serious shiznit mounts, pipe'n, SDS install....and all. Now paradise is just gonna be move'n by in the rear view a weeeeeeeeeeee bit faster!!! I'm gonna LOVE toast'n rice in the morning...aaaaaaaaaaaahahhahahahhaahaahah


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: (RevIt)*

Where the update pix from last night? You must have been busy with those 60 footers. I saw them on the morning news, crazy sh!t.


----------



## RevIt (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: (veedub11)*

You ain't kidd'n... went over to check um out. The traffic was sooo nutz I only made it to Aligators (surf spot). Took a walk on the beach with the dog... and she almost got sweapt out to sea when a rough set came in .. washed 15+ feet up the beach. Soaked me after I had to dive for the dog








Saw TOM today.. should have some updates tonight... paint willing..hehe










_Modified by RevIt at 4:21 AM 12-17-2004_


----------



## RevIt (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: (RevIt)*

Yo T... what's up... still no pic's of the flashy pipe's. I didn't know you covetted Arv's ride soooo much!! lOl.... why don't you just do the R32 already... you KNOW you wanna... go ahead... it'll only hurt at first...haahahahahaha.








I'll try to stop by the shop to see in person... Did Santa bring you something in you 4x4??


----------



## RevIt (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: (RevIt)*

Thought I'd bump the thread to keep it up.... the thread that is..lOl!!







Wait'n on silicone from shipper... pipes are painted.. fuel pump hooked and running... should be on the road before new years...


----------



## TnT2theMax (Dec 28, 2002)

*Re: (RevIt)*

Merry christmas to you guys over in Hawaii.
How about some pics of the vehicle or maybe some movie clips when it gets done. Just thought I would say great job on the build up.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TAIVW Boosted-Dubs (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: (TnT2theMax)*

Thanks TNT,Merry Christmas to you to! Updates;
1.Finishing install of SDS and car fired up first try and idled. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
2.Installed MSD 8920 tach adapter for the Scirocco tach,it converts the signal out of the SDS coil pack "green wire" so it can be compatible with the VDO tach.....if you look on any VW with a coil,you will see attached to the OEM coil,a black wire(+on) which is great for powering up injectors/coil pack,and a red/black wire,this goes to the tach from the coil to give it a rpm input,simply hook up the output wire from the MSD 8920 and attach to the red black wire(in the same harness as black + wire) and then your tach will work.I have used these adapters on Corrado,A2,Scirocco,and A1 Cabriolet,so for those cars,this is a solution for you.
3.Installed VDO 25 psi "TURBO" gauge in the stock factory location for the oil temp gauge......looks trick,totally sleeper!
4.Wired up fuel pump relay to come on when ignition is on.
Had to go behind relay panel,pin out the wire for slot in relay box adjacent to fuel pump relay pin #1,and after locating wire,simply cut and ground.This will activate pump with ignition on.You can simply unplug ground wire to de-activate pump.
5.Waiting for silicon connectors to get here,and once piping is in,we will start to tune.........








rs


----------



## RevIt (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: (TAIVW Boosted-Dubs)*

thought I'd drop a pic of the exterior as well... see if any feedback pops up..








Don't mind the park benches front and rear... have been replaced with euro bumps... euro lights go on after turbo is done. I'd still like a set of bbs rims with lips to drop it lower... anyone got um??










_Modified by RevIt at 8:06 AM 12-27-2004_


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

that'd be blingin a bit lower with some smaller wheels. 
car runs strong though i bet! have fun with it dont' loose your license lol


----------



## Blak Golf (Sep 10, 2003)

i also find the wheels a bit to big for a rocco. but car is hot


----------



## TAIVW Boosted-Dubs (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: (Blak Golf)*

16" Borbet 5 spoke would make this car







But it actually looks dam good with those 17" in person.....
Thanks for all the interest to those that have been following this buildup..........I started a new thread......I hope you guys liked the build up and on to my next project......SDS in a New Beetle 2.0 turbo.....
here is the new thread.......
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1750413


----------



## RevIt (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: (TAIVW Boosted-Dubs)*

Keep'n the threads together... finished in "project scirocco finished"... took one month from tear down...


----------



## PATTYCRAKK (Jun 24, 2003)

totally sweet


----------

